

How The Content Industry Almost Killed Blockbuster - nosecreek
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/27/how-the-content-industry-almost-killed-blockbuster-and-netflix/

======
pastpartisan
blockbeester is already dead I thought?

~~~
nosecreek
Right, this is about how the rental business model was almost made illegal in
the 80s.

